
Bitcoin feeding frenzy being fuelled by 15x leverage, says exchange - blatherard
https://www.ft.com/content/7f02cdba-dbd6-11e7-a039-c64b1c09b482
======
naqeeb
Non-paywall link: [https://outline.com/knA2qb](https://outline.com/knA2qb)

------
bognition
totally pay walled

